

Aaron Swartz's FBI Files [pdf] - rabble
http://www.scribd.com/doc/126146785/Aaron-H-Swartz-FBI-File

======
thematt
Should his Social Security number really be exposed in there?

~~~
imr
Why not? It will be in the social security death index.

